# New Munky 7 1/2 string in 2013?



## ZXIIIT (Dec 12, 2012)

Munky posted this on his twitter.



> James'Munky'Shaffer &#8207;@fatns
> 
> Look for my new 7 1/2 string guitar from Ibanez 2013!!



Revealed at NAMM ?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 12, 2012)

7 1/2?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 12, 2012)

Please be a Banjo! (I consider that string that starts at the moddle of the fretboard to be a half string).


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 12, 2012)

My guess is the 8th string is only for open chugging like this:







except without any fingerboard under it at all.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 12, 2012)

I think maybe he's just joking around. That's my take on it.


----------



## codycarter (Dec 12, 2012)

Riffer said:


> I think maybe he's just joking around. That's my take on it.



I hope so


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 12, 2012)

Baritone perhaps?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Baritone perhaps?



An Apex 2 baritone would bee the sex.


----------



## Djent (Dec 12, 2012)

Maybe it's like a 5 string banjo, where one string starts midway down the neck.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Dec 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> My guess is the 8th string is only for open chugging like this:
> 
> 
> 
> except without any fingerboard under it at all.



That's actually a fretless 8th string!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 12, 2012)

Djent said:


> Maybe it's like a 5 string banjo, where one string starts midway down the neck.



Or it'd be the opposite, starting at the headstock and ending midway down the neck. That makes sense since, you know, no one plays any notes on the low string above the 5th fret.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 12, 2012)

WildBroskiAppears said:


> That's actually a fretless 8th string!



I know, that's why I said without a fingerboard


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 12, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Or it'd be the opposite, starting at the headstock and ending midway down the neck. That makes sense since, you know, no one plays any notes on the low string above the 5th fret.


 
That'd be cool to look at. But stupid as hell.

Why would anyone want that? Why would you want LESS? I can understand things that get in your way like extra knobs or even extra strings, but there's no way in hell that it could be in the way after, say, the 7th fret.

I hope no one ever makes that. . . . .


----------



## Decipher (Dec 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> My guess is the 8th string is only for open chugging like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's Sacha's (enditol) Vik now. Really fun guitar to play.

7 1/2 string?  The thought of a new Munky sig is enticing but I have no fucking clue what that is supposed to mean.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Dec 13, 2012)

I just confirmed this with an ibanez rep, Munky simply misspoke, he meant 7 & 1/2 FRETS....

I keed I keed


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 13, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Baritone perhaps?



Either that or more than 24 frets perhaps


----------



## LordHar (Dec 13, 2012)

Normal 7 string with a shorter length high 'a' string?


----------



## Swyse (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe 7 and an 8? Or maybe he is just making a joke about how you can get a guitar with whatever number of strings you want.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 13, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> I just confirmed this with an ibanez rep, Munky simply misspoke, he meant 7 & 1/2 FRETS....



Apologies if I am being pig thick here but what the fcuk does 1/2 Frets mean???


----------



## Swyse (Dec 13, 2012)

Louis Cypher said:


> Apologies if I am being pig thick here but what the fcuk does 1/2 Frets mean???



probably the same thing as a half string.


----------



## Malkav (Dec 13, 2012)

Swyse said:


> probably the same thing as a half string.


 
Microtonal fretting!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 13, 2012)

Half a guitar, kinda like half of shoes you only get the top but no sole.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 13, 2012)

If it's like Jason from FFDP who had that retarded 7-string with the fingerboard allowing only 6-string fretting from like the 7th or 9th fret up, I'll pass, thank you.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Dec 13, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> If it's like Jason from FFDP who had that retarded 7-string with the fingerboard allowing only 6-string fretting from like the 7th or 9th fret up, I'll pass, thank you.


 
You mean this?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 13, 2012)

It's an 8 string with the 8th string sliced in half lenghtwise.


----------



## Kroaton (Dec 13, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> If it's like Jason from FFDP who had that retarded 7-string with the fingerboard allowing only 6-string fretting from like the 7th or 9th fret up, I'll pass, thank you.



Link?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 13, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> You mean this?




Hahahaha! Had forgotten about that glorious thing. No, man - he had an aberration designed to "facilitate soloing", in which the neck was simply shaved to be like that of a 6-string, leaving the 7th just hanging there. That one is amazing: "designed to facilitate vibrato and prevent fretting-out", they said. 



Kroaton said:


> Link?



There was a video of it, but it was removed after the massive amount of mockery it attracted. A shame - it had fantastic entertainment value!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 13, 2012)

I remember seeing a 6 1/2 string guitar before, where the 7th string, the low B, was like that of a 5 string banjo, only running half the length. It was the dumbest thing ever.

here we go: http://www.kydaco.com/duelinguitars/videos/heavy_metal.mov

It hurts so bad!


----------



## JamesGrote (Dec 13, 2012)

Using ancient lute terminology, he's obviously referring to a 15 string with 7 of them being octave pairs, and one single bass string. Hence 7.5 string.

I can't wait!


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 13, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> I remember seeing a 6 1/2 string guitar before, where the 7th string, the low B, was like that of a 5 string banjo, only running half the length. It was the dumbest thing ever.
> 
> here we go: http://www.kydaco.com/duelinguitars/videos/heavy_metal.mov
> 
> It hurts so bad!



Why did I just watch that whole thing?


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 13, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> http://www.kydaco.com/duelinguitars/videos/heavy_metal.mov
> 
> It hurts so bad!


Funniest thing I have heard and seen in a while. Thanks!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> There was a video of it, but it was removed after the massive amount of mockery it attracted. A shame - it had fantastic entertainment value!


 
Yeah, it was posted here a while back and yeah, just reading that thread was rather painful. 

I like the idea of a new Apex Munky sig. Let's hope it doesn't turn out like that though.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 13, 2012)

JamesGrote said:


> Using ancient lute terminology, he's obviously referring to a 15 string with 7 of them being octave pairs, and one single bass string. Hence 7.5 string.
> 
> I can't wait!


or have all the treble strings have octave pairs so it'll be like the 9 string to the 6 string, but it'll be a 10 string


----------



## Bloodbath Salt (Dec 13, 2012)

It's almost as pointless as Munky having a 7 string, to start with. It's not like Korn plays more than 10 different notes in their songs anyways.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2012)

EDIT: Misread your comment. I apologize.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 13, 2012)

Bloodbath Salt said:


> It's almost as pointless as Munky having a 7 string, to start with. It's not like Korn plays more than 10 different notes in their songs anyways.



Here we go again. 

You couldn't possibly want a 7 string for any reason other playing them all at once. </sarcasm>

And just in case: no I am not a fan of Korn.


----------



## Decipher (Dec 17, 2012)

You know Munky does have 2 sig guitars so maybe by saying 7 1/2 he's referring to one of those two being updated? That would make sense.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 17, 2012)

It will actually have a SEVENSEV inlay.Oh wait wrong sig.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 17, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> You mean this?


----------



## Bouillestfu (Dec 17, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Or it'd be the opposite, starting at the headstock and ending midway down the neck. That makes sense since, you know, no one plays any notes on the low string above the 5th fret.


That would be dumb because the string would never reach the pick-up.


----------



## Jerich (Jan 6, 2013)

*Stop the spamming of your company outside the Dealers section... and put your affiliation in your sig*


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 6, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> You mean this?



What was even the point of that guitar ?


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 6, 2013)

Djent said:


> Maybe it's like a 5 string banjo, where one string starts midway down the neck.



That would be the ultimate ERG player troll, seeing as most don't need more than the lowest note anyway  I would support is 300%


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> You mean this?



Where the hell is the high E??????


----------



## Belleal (Jan 7, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> What was even the point of that guitar ?



So they could pull the strings way down w/out dragging 'em off the board. Could probably get the same fx w/ good use of a tremolo though. Dumb, dumb, dumb! But whatever. Glad its theirs & not mine.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 7, 2013)

Belleal said:


> So they could pull the strings way down w/out dragging 'em off the board. Could probably get the same fx w/ good use of a tremolo though. Dumb, dumb, dumb! But whatever. Glad its theirs & not mine.



why can't he just bend up instead of down 

it ain't that hard...


----------



## Belleal (Jan 8, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> why can't he just bend up instead of down
> 
> it ain't that hard...




Word!


----------



## mcd (Jan 8, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> here we go: http://www.kydaco.com/duelinguitars/videos/heavy_metal.mov
> 
> !



Please tell me there is more of this god among men, shredding?

I can't stop laughing


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Jan 9, 2013)

Apparently it has been confirmed that Munky's Apex100 will be returning for another year... Sad, I like new Korn sigs! But I'm sure my wallet will appreciate it.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe you all have this all wrong, maybe it a new 7 in 2013 1/2 (Summer)?


----------



## kn1feparty (Jan 10, 2013)

jl-austin said:


> Maybe you all have this all wrong, maybe it a new 7 in 2013 1/2 (Summer)?



Or in January or February 2013 (1/2)


----------



## BHuard75 (Jan 11, 2013)

what a way to get things buzzing with a simple fraction.


----------



## Chris O (Jan 11, 2013)

Bloodbath Salt said:


> It's almost as pointless as Munky having a 7 string, to start with. It's not like Korn plays more than 10 different notes in their songs anyways.



Hm. My experience has been somewhat different.


----------



## Petie (Jan 11, 2013)

Chris O said:


> Hm. My experience has been somewhat different.



Yeah, that's an accusation you can make to the many Korn imitators during the late 90s/early 00s, but Korn always used the full range of the 7. I didn't really like them at the time but I gave them a chance about 4 years ago and really fell in love with some of it (particularly Untouchables and Remember Who You Are).


----------



## jwade (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah exactly. Go try to play Good God on a 6 string. That's only one example, but nonetheless, you're either crazy, or just didn't listen to them one bit if you think they didn't use the entire range.


----------



## cronux (Jan 11, 2013)

it's gonna be a sweet 7/10th of a 8 string below the 5th octave guitar or whatever 

7 1/2 guitar 






but for realz -> i think it won't be all that great


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2013)

I believe Zimbloth confirmed that there isn't going to be another sig. The Apex100 is just staying in the catalog.


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 12, 2013)

May be just a custom sig. made for him ? Production line ...


----------



## matt397 (Jan 12, 2013)

I lol every time I see this thread


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 12, 2013)

An Apex 2 in "nice" finishes would be cool.

Or if they released a mikro munky 7 we would all buy one because who wouldn't want something called a mikro munky?


----------



## Chris O (Jan 12, 2013)

matt397 said:


> I lol every time I see this thread



Why would that be? 

You don't have to like the band, but you can't deny a kickass guitar when you play it.


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 12, 2013)

Chris O said:


> Why would that be?
> 
> You don't have to like the band, but you can't deny a kickass guitar when you play it.



Because munky was obviously just joking in the first place.


----------



## Chris O (Jan 12, 2013)

Bigfan said:


> Because munky was obviously just joking in the first place.





Ah!  Missed the sarcasm...my bad.


----------



## matt397 (Jan 12, 2013)

Chris O said:


> Why would that be?
> 
> You don't have to like the band, but you can't deny a kickass guitar when you play it.


lol, yeah its the munky sig im laughing at, not the part about a 7 1/2 string guitar.


That was sarcasm by the way


----------



## TimSE (Jan 12, 2013)

Typo.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just bring back the K7's. <3


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 13, 2013)

Or, halftones ?


----------



## Caparison092 (Jan 25, 2013)

any word on this model now that NAMM is going on?


----------



## jwade (Jan 25, 2013)

hasn't it already been established that he was just joking around?


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Jan 28, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> My guess is the 8th string is only for open chugging like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This almost looks more pointless than Anne Frank's drumset


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 28, 2013)

MyNameIsMax said:


> This almost looks more pointless than Anne Frank's drumset



A single fretless string is pointless to you? Just wait until you find out some guitars and basses don't have frets at all!


----------



## Draceius (Jan 28, 2013)

Bigfan said:


> A single fretless string is pointless to you? Just wait until you find out some guitars and basses don't have frets at all!



Your semi necro bump made me get excited, expecting info, I am now disappointed


----------



## TheBigGroove (Jan 28, 2013)

Bigfan said:


> Just wait until you find out some guitars and basses don't have frets at all!



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 28, 2013)

Draceius said:


> Your semi necro bump made me get excited, expecting info, I am now disappointed



Necrobump? The bost above me was made four minutes before me


----------



## Draceius (Jan 28, 2013)

Bigfan said:


> Necrobump? The bost above me was made four minutes before me



Didn't see that, my point still stands, the necrobump of the thread got me excited over nothing


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 28, 2013)

Draceius said:


> Didn't see that, my point still stands, the necrobump of the thread got me excited over nothing



I wouldn't call a three-day break a necrobump by any means. What are people getting excited about, anyway? I haven't seen any indication of a new sig besides munky's tweet (?), which I interpreted as a simple joke.

Maybe I'm just getting fighty after work


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

Not as bad as a 6-year-old necrobump I saw a few days ago.


----------

